# HOLY **** JAMES MAY BE ALIVE!



## KiloFox (Jun 22, 2009)

on Starfox

now, i havn't played through the N64 game (i'm ashamed... but i'm working on it!), so i don't know much about James' "death", but in all the bio's i've read, they say "supposedly killed by Andross..." AND in Assult, he makes an appearance as part of the Aparoid queen, as well as Pigma... Pigma comes back in Command, and James makes a cameo appearence as well, so, MAYBE, James never died! it's entriely possible, and within reason, that James is still alive and... well, what he's doing, i have no idea... but it's possible... also, although all the bios say he "supposedly" died by Andross, all the team members seem to want Fox to think that he really HAD died, so, maybe one (or several) of them know the truth behind his possible survival, Krystal excepted because she joined later... 

comments?​


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not a big StarFawks fan, but nice thread.

If he *is* alive, I want Fox to ask his father why he named him after the species he is.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about Silent Hill 2


----------



## TehSean (Jun 22, 2009)

Or MAYBE he died!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I thought this was going to be about Silent Hill 2


 
Aww.

I had the suicide ending. Damnit, James.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 22, 2009)

i thought you meant Fallout 3, beacuse a scientific mind like his was most likely needed, and Col. Autumn of The Glorious Enclave that is the U.S. survived, maybe even President of the United States John Henry Eden has a back-up file. sorry drifting.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 22, 2009)

James appears as *PLAYABLE* in Starfox Command.

However, he's really weird... His arrival gets no mention or fanfare, nobody seems to notice he's there, and if you take him into the final battle he seems to address the player directly and the ending for that path makes absolutely no mention of him... Heck, he doesn't even have his own theme song (he just share's Peppy's). It's almost like he was just one big hallucination...


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 22, 2009)

i dunno... but everything i've read just screams he may still be alive...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2009)

James McCloud originally appeared at the 'good' ending of Star Fox 64, after defeating Andross's true form he guides you out of the collapsing fortress, then disappears.

And yes, he's _playable_ in one level of Star Fox Command.  Flies the original model Arwing too, just like Peppy.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 22, 2009)

i KNOW that he's playable in Starfox Command... i've beaten the friggen game! dosn't anybody READ nowadays? i said he makes an appearence, which means he's playable if he's on your side!


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Aww.
> 
> I had the suicide ending. Damnit, James.


I purposefully tried to get that ending the second or third time I played it, but I never did :/


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 22, 2009)

I never thought he was dead. Plus in the Nintendo power StarFox comic it says he is alive in some form when he refuels their ships via some space whale.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 22, 2009)

He's alive but doesn't want anyone knowing he actually is. Play through SF 64 and piece it together. I totally want to explain why but I'm not gonna give away anything.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 23, 2009)

He fades away long before the camera runs away from him in 64 so... 
He's dead, Jim.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes.  I think his appearances are most commonly explained as either Hallucinations by Fox, or perhaps James' ghost.  In 64, he guides Fox out, if you try to shoot him, the lasers pass through as if he's not there, and the instant you leave the Tunnel, where others might see him, he vanishes (though one very good fanfic I saw that told Venom 2 from Peppy's perspective had him see James, too).  In Command, though I haven't seen the level, there's everything people have already mentioned about him not getting any mention or credit, though I've heard that Fox does acknowledge his presence.

As for the Aparoid queen... I think it's safe to say she got his voice from the memories of Pepper, Peppy, Pigma, and the records off the Great Fox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2009)

He's dead Jim

My Nintendo Power Starfox Comics, Its hinted that Wolf may have killed James

By Rare's Starfox Series, he and Peppy was both betrayed by Pigma, only Peppy manage to escape, NOTE, its possible when they were escaping Star Wolf were the ones doing the chase since Andross hired them, Also Wolf's Trophy in brawl hints he may been the one to done in James. In N64 SF on the true ending even though Fox could see James when he was escaping, not one of Fox's teammates did thus its possible Fox saw a ghost.

In Assualt The aparoid Queen was using voices of those Fox knew, she even used Peppy if you forget, the thing is she was just using information she gathered hoping to that they would actually give up. No one knows how she gather these information, may it be memories of those she infected or otherwise.


in conclusion HES DEAD JIM TILL HE APPEARS AN' GO "LOLWUT?"


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jun 23, 2009)

>.>;;;  I don't know why, but I thought this topic was about James from Team Rocket.  *Slinks away*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 23, 2009)

James is the result of Fox's hallucinating whenever he's stuck in a highly stressful battle or situation.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 23, 2009)

You know, a part of me thinks that Jack didn't really die at the end of Titanic.  I mean sure, he got dropped down into the cold depths of the north Atlantic by that cow Rose who couldn't move her ass over a couple of inches to let him on, but even 12 years after its release, and subsequent relevance in popular culture, I still think he might have survived.  What do you think?


----------



## TehSean (Jun 23, 2009)

Or maybe

He died.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone else here thought of 'flashback'?

Or maybe I need to brush up on my Starfox series history then. >>


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> He's alive but doesn't want anyone knowing he actually is. Play through SF 64 and piece it together. I totally want to explain why but I'm not gonna give away anything.


that's what i figured... but i have to play the 64 version to see it it confirms myself... i just can't seem to download project 64... damned computer lab...


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 23, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You know, a part of me thinks that Jack didn't really die at the end of Titanic. I mean sure, he got dropped down into the cold depths of the north Atlantic by that cow Rose who couldn't move her ass over a couple of inches to let him on, but even 12 years after its release, and subsequent relevance in popular culture, I still think he might have survived. What do you think?


 LOL

He is not really in Assult. It's a hallusionation from the queen thing. Also he tells you to turn back and stuff.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> LOL
> 
> He is not really in Assult. It's a hallusionation from the queen thing. Also he tells you to turn back and stuff.


 does anybody read what i write?
i said he's in Assult in the queen! as is Peppy (who survived) Pepper (who survived) and Pigma (who survived, albiet badly) I PLAYED THE DAMNED GAME! I BEAT IT SOME 38 TIMES! I THINK I KNOW!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> does anybody read what i write?
> i said he's in Assult in the queen! as is Peppy (who survived) Pepper (who survived) and Pigma (who survived, albiet badly) I PLAYED THE DAMNED GAME! I BEAT IT SOME 38 TIMES! I THINK I KNOW!


we also all agree thanks to Nintendo Power's Comics on Starfox and Rare...he ish dead


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2009)

And then everybody died. The end.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 23, 2009)

*Yawn*... Care to tell us something new? Or maybe this isn't common knowledge as not everyone is a Starfox fan, but in the Starfox fan community, it's extremely common knowledge that it's very probably that James isn't dead. Or not completely, anyway. Like a ghost, I guess.

Think about it, they never directly said "James is dead", "James died", "James was killed", or anything like that, nor did they show James actually being killed. There is no completely solid proof that he's dead. And then of course, he showed up in most of the games. 64, Assault, and Command. The thing with the Aparoid Queen is that she had to have come in contact with everyone she emulates, James included. So when did James come in contact with the Aparoids?


----------



## Torinir (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> And then everybody died. The end.



Greatest storyteller ever.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> *Yawn*... Care to tell us something new? Or maybe this isn't common knowledge as not everyone is a Starfox fan, but in the Starfox fan community, it's extremely common knowledge that it's very probably that James isn't dead. Or not completely, anyway. Like a ghost, I guess.
> 
> Think about it, they never directly said "James is dead", "James died", "James was killed", or anything like that, nor did they show James actually being killed. There is no completely solid proof that he's dead. And then of course, he showed up in most of the games. 64, Assault, and Command. The thing with the Aparoid Queen is that she had to have come in contact with everyone she emulates, James included. So when did James come in contact with the Aparoids?


 i'm mostly just looking for solid confirmation proof on my theory here...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> *Yawn*... Care to tell us something new? Or maybe this isn't common knowledge as not everyone is a Starfox fan, but in the Starfox fan community, it's extremely common knowledge that it's very probably that James isn't dead. Or not completely, anyway. Like a ghost, I guess.
> 
> Think about it, they never directly said "James is dead", "James died", "James was killed", or anything like that, nor did they show James actually being killed. There is no completely solid proof that he's dead. And then of course, he showed up in most of the games. 64, Assault, and Command. The thing with the Aparoid Queen is that she had to have come in contact with everyone she emulates, James included. So when did James come in contact with the Aparoids?


also the possible she could of use the memories of those she infected (IE pepper) to impersonate others just base on their memories.


----------



## Teco (Jun 23, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> i'm mostly just looking for solid confirmation proof on my theory here...



You've come to the right place! ...no, no you  haven't. Have you seen the fanart? No one cares about James, its all Krystal baby. *punched*

In Star Fox 64, he appears, maybe as a ghost, maybe for realz, yo. All I know is you're a drama llama. Someone post a picture of a furry going "Bawwwww."

You probably wont know till an actual sequel or something... like.. when he appears and its obvious he isn't dead. ...or he doesn't, which means he is.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 24, 2009)

It's most likely a hallucination. Since in order to get James appear in Command, as far as I know, you need to lose a specific number of times.

Even the others don't recognize him in plain sight.

PROTIP: The Wolf thing is still unknown - especially in Brawl. Due to age variation, it is possible that Wolf was just a punk when he met Wolf. Otherwise, it would be really strange for Fox to have a very elderly rival.

...and pairings between Fox and Wolf will be creepy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> PROTIP: The Wolf thing is still unknown - especially in Brawl. Due to age variation, it is possible that Wolf was just a punk when he met Wolf. Otherwise, it would be really strange for Fox to have a very elderly rival


 Didn't the Snes instruction book said that Fox and Wolf went to the same school together? 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...and pairings between Fox and Wolf will be creepy.


 It already has.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's most likely a hallucination. Since in order to get James appear in Command, as far as I know, you need to lose a specific number of times.
> 
> Even the others don't recognize him in plain sight.
> 
> ...


Its stated the rivalry between StarFox and StarWolf, actually started between James and Wolf. Its then Hinted Wolf may have dun in James. In the start they were just rival Merc groups most likly


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jun 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Didn't the Snes instruction book said that Fox and Wolf went to the same school together?



Considering Wolf didn't appear until the unreleased Starfox 2, I doubt it.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's most likely a hallucination. Since in order to get James appear in Command, as far as I know, you need to lose a specific number of times.


Nope, you just need to go along a specific storyline path and he'll always be there. He just doesn't appear until the time comes for the final boss fight is all.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 24, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Considering Wolf didn't appear until the unreleased Starfox 2, I doubt it.


i actually have the ROM for that... i'm dying to play it! but i have to wait a week... (DAMNED SHIPPING WAITS!)


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

So is Star Fox Command a good game then? I've heard nothing but shit about it.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> So is Star Fox Command a good game then? I've heard nothing but shit about it.


That's because gamers have an aversion to anything even the least bit different from what they're used to.

Well, that and because anything that isn't a clone of Starfox 64 gets a label of "shit" to the starfox fandom. Nevermind Command has everything they've been asking for (multiple endings, ability to play as people other than Fox, more All-Range mode missions, etc).

EDIT: Oh yeah, and say what you will about using the stylus to control, but Command was the first game where I could actually rely on my lasers to hit enemies and not be forced to resort to homing shots to reliably hit anything (I'm sorry, but Jigen I am not).


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jun 24, 2009)

Honestly, I don't like the multiple endings - simply because it doesn't properly allow for a sequel, because which ending is the canon ending?  Which one do they go off of for the next game?

And if they do choose one, suddenly all the other endings are now lolfake.  Nope, not canon.

Rather than letting you choose how the Starfox Story ends like it's intended to (and frankly, I think most fans don't want to see the Starfox story end with a freakin' handheld game), any sequel renders that choice moot, because nope, the story didn't end like that, this is what happened, cause this happens in the next game.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 24, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Honestly, I don't like the multiple endings - simply because it doesn't properly allow for a sequel, because which ending is the canon ending?  Which one do they go off of for the next game?


Starfox Wii takes place halfway through and makes the soap opera end in a completely different way, I hear (though take that with a grain of salt... its an internet rumor, after all).

That said, it was the starfox fandom themselves who demanded there be multiple endings (and commonly quote it as something that would have made SF64 even more "perfect"), so it's not like they didn't ASK for it.



> And if they do choose one, suddenly all the other endings are now lolfake.  Nope, not canon.


This could be said about any game with multiple endings, yet nobody really seems to care.

Yes, in the bad ending of Phoenix Wright: Justice for All Phoenix ends up leaving the law firm and an innocent person is put to death over a crime they didn't do, but that isn't made any less depressing when the sequal (Trials and Tribulations) goes with the "good" ending as the canon one.



> Rather than letting you choose how the Starfox Story ends like it's intended to (and frankly, I think most fans don't want to see the Starfox story end with a freakin' handheld game), any sequel renders that choice moot, because nope, the story didn't end like that, this is what happened, cause this happens in the next game.


The starfox fans don't want the series to die, they want the next game to be a clone of SF64 and will condemn anything that isn't as "shit" (and if it actually does turn out to be that similar, they'll condemn it for being "a rehash" of SF64).


----------



## Takun (Jun 24, 2009)

He's "dead" whether or not they want to eventually bring him back when they are out of ideas is the companies choice.  I do know that he is just a ghost or a memory to fox at the real ending of Star Fox 64 as said before.  After that the Star Fox series is dead to me anyway.

Also, multiple endings are like alternate universes.  They are what would have happened if things had gone that way.  They are different branches.  You die in Chrono Trigger?  World ends.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Yes, in the bad ending of Phoenix Wright: Justice for All Phoenix ends up leaving the law firm and an innocent person is put to death over a crime they didn't do, but that isn't made any less depressing when the sequal (Trials and Tribulations) goes with the "good" ending as the canon one.


I had no idea you could do that. I should replay that game someday.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> After that the Star Fox series is dead to me anyway.


Then just do what the rest of the Starfox fandom does and pretend no other games in the franchise exist. That way any new game you can easily stamp "worst in the series" before stubbornly denying its existance, as well.



Excitement! said:


> I had no idea you could do that. I should replay that game someday.


Yeah, that's happens if you show the wrong item to the wrong person in the last part of the final case.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 25, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Its stated the rivalry between StarFox and StarWolf, actually started between James and Wolf. Its then Hinted Wolf may have dun in James. In the start they were just rival Merc groups most likly



No.

Unless you provide a source, this is false.

Again, the Brawl trophy implies that it could be during the time where Wolf was a punk.

In the Player's Choice - Miyamoto stated that Fox and Wolf were friends but Pigma somehow made Wolf go against Fox. Their rivalry didn't start prior to SF64 as well, but rather, RIGHT AFTER 64.

Also...

- Leon was never a classy person. He was MEANT to be a psycho.
- Fox and Wolf only see each other as professional enemies during 64. It was only after 64 did Wolf and Fox came to respect one another.
- Japan hates Marcus McCloud and so should you.
- Krystal is not as popular as Leon, Panther, Wolf, Falco, and Slippy in Japan.
- Japan seems to be more accepting on Star Fox Assault as opposed to the Western fanbase.
- Panther needs more love.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's what I'm hoping for: Star Fox 0, a prequel game, where the main characters are James and his crew.  Then maybe Miyamoto or whoever's in charge of the series these days will finally have an excuse to actually EXPAND on the story they've been hinting at since that non-cannon comic that appeared in Nintendo Power so long ago, rather than just sticking Fox and friends on some new bogus mission against some new alien threat like they've been doing.
But you know what I think?  I think Nintendo hasn't actually given the Star Fox plot all that much thought, because the franchise has always been focused more on gameplay.  I mean, look at some of the crap they've been pulling.
"Long time no see, Fox!"
"Bill?  Is it really Bill?"
And the player's left going, "Who the crap is Bill?"  AND THEY NEVER EXPLAIN IT, not until Command where you have to look in the instruction booklet to get a hint.  And then it's just some vague 'they went to school together' kind of thing.  For anything more detailed, you have to go out and read comics or piece together hints in other games like Smash Bros. in order to get a clue.  That, to me, means that they were just screwing around, and there's really no solid plan for the story at this point.
So, you know... James may or may not be alive.  I'm not even sure if Mr. Miyamoto knows.



> - Japan seems to be more accepting on Star Fox Assault as opposed to the Western fanbase.


I loved Assault.  The music was great, gameplay was fun, multiplayer kicked 64's ass, and the storyline was not at all about Andross, except the first level sort of.  The only beef I had with it was that it was pretty annoying trying to get gold medals in the stages where you're on foot shooting things.  That whole chain system was kind of... yeah.  But game itself was definitely on par with 64, I thought.  Even if Fox kind of looked like a mutant Donkey Kong.


> - Panther needs more love.


Yeah.. but only because his ship in Command kicked incredible amounts of ass.  How can you not like a homing death laser?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No.
> 
> Unless you provide a source, this is false.
> 
> Again, the Brawl trophy implies that it could be during the time where Wolf was a punk.


my sources are bits and pieces I know from going to random sites about SF, I already knew I could be wrong. Just the fact during Dog fights with him one of his taunts was



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> In the Player's Choice - Miyamoto stated that Fox and Wolf were friends but Pigma somehow made Wolf go against Fox. Their rivalry didn't start prior to SF64 as well, but rather, RIGHT AFTER 64.


I have to read up on the Pigma part cause that really wouldnt make sense, and I could believe the rivarly could of started after 64 due to them losing to Starfox Twice. I do still stand that their rivarly started before 64

Also...


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Leon was never a classy person. He was MEANT to be a psycho.


agreed, though in commands it irked me a bit about him...didnt feel like Leon


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Fox and Wolf only see each other as professional enemies during 64. It was only after 64 did Wolf and Fox came to respect one another.


True


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Japan hates Marcus McCloud and so should you.


Hes a mistake and wont ever be accepted


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Krystal is not as popular as Leon, Panther, Wolf, Falco, and Slippy in Japan.


meh...I'm a Fan of Miyu


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Japan seems to be more accepting on Star Fox Assault as opposed to the Western fanbase.


I still play mines actually


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> - Panther needs more love.


or laid


----------



## AlexX (Jun 25, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Yeah.. but only because his ship in Command kicked incredible amounts of ass.  How can you not like a homing death laser?


It wasn't homing, it just hit an obscenely large area.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 25, 2009)

Zapper is the best weapon as it can quickly deplete enemy life in a few blasts. His supposed weakness is low armor, but due to his moderately high Boost stat, barrel rolling protects him a lot.


----------



## Ikaeru (Jun 26, 2009)

James McCloud is totally alive. He shed his fur and spends his time hanging out with Captain Falcon, racing in the F-Zero Grand Prixes. 

For those of you who scream "pics or it didn't happen," these are for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM5JXONf5PM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXfbdtgj6LU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unGAmFNt8BI

And yes, I am a total smart aleck. =3


----------



## AlexX (Jun 27, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> meh...I'm a Fan of Miyu


I'm a bigger fan of Fay, personally.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 27, 2009)

...and in F-Zero anime James has a boyfriend named O'Donnell.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...and in F-Zero anime James has a boyfriend named O'Donnell.


...
I have heard everything


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2009)

No seriously. Search in youtube about F-Zero Legend episode James.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No seriously. Search in youtube about F-Zero Legend episode James.


I did...and I think F-zero and StarFox ...should continue to play in the same sandbox


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 1, 2009)

Stratadrake, thank you for actually having the facts straight.

The rest of you need to actually check what happens _in the game_ before concocting theories.  James may or may not be some kind of ghost, but we do know that at least Fox can see him in the good ending.  My personal theory is that he's just a good enough pilot to slip away while the rest of the team celebrates Fox's safe return.  After all, it takes a pretty amazing pilot to hide out basically inside Venom for that entire time.  Going solely by that ending sequence, I'd say that there is quite a bit of evidence suggesting that he's still alive, and none directly to the contrary.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 2, 2009)

Q-Lok said:


> Stratadrake, thank you for actually having the facts straight.
> 
> The rest of you need to actually check what happens _in the game_ before concocting theories.  James may or may not be some kind of ghost, but we do know that at least Fox can see him in the good ending.  My personal theory is that he's just a good enough pilot to slip away while the rest of the team celebrates Fox's safe return.  After all, it takes a pretty amazing pilot to hide out basically inside Venom for that entire time.  Going solely by that ending sequence, I'd say that there is quite a bit of evidence suggesting that he's still alive, and none directly to the contrary.


Do note in commands, he does also appear but NO ONE acknowledge him there...even in plain sight. I stand by my Hypothesis of him being dead but being around the team spiritually


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 2, 2009)

He's transparent and only Fox can see him, even in the scene where everyone is near him. lol


----------

